# Questions about 24/7 .45 acp



## knuckleduster271 (May 27, 2008)

I own a 24/7 .45 and ive found that it doesnt seem to like 230 grain ammo, this is a real dissapointment because i was looking forward to plinking with alot of the cheaper stuff but everything i have found is all 230 grain. I have used mag tech and cci blazer with no luck and just bought a box of winchester to try out tomorrow. The gun shoots 200 grain ammo great with no jams and good accuracy. The 230's jam up and shoot very low. I would just consider using all 200 grain but its all alot more expensive than the 230's. Im thinking about buying a reloading set up and doing my own 200's. Does anyone know of a good cheap brand for plinking? Or perhaps what recipe is best for this gun when reloading? Thanks, knuckleduster


----------



## knuckleduster271 (May 27, 2008)

knuckleduster271 said:


> I own a 24/7 .45 and ive found that it doesnt seem to like 230 grain ammo, this is a real dissapointment because i was looking forward to plinking with alot of the cheaper stuff but everything i have found is all 230 grain. I have used mag tech and cci blazer with no luck and just bought a box of winchester to try out tomorrow. The gun shoots 200 grain ammo great with no jams and good accuracy. The 230's jam up and shoot very low. I would just consider using all 200 grain but its all alot more expensive than the 230's. Im thinking about buying a reloading set up and doing my own 200's. Does anyone know of a good cheap brand for plinking? Or perhaps what recipe is best for this gun when reloading? Thanks, knuckleduster


I got rid of the pos the other day, I only had it for 3 weeks and this thing is the most unreliable weapon i have ever owned. I would not recommend a 24/7 .45 acp to anyone. Lost my a** when i sold it and bought a springfield xd. It seems like one lesson i keep failing to learn is you get what you pay for. If someone is selling a similar item way cheaper than the competition then 98% of the time its substandard in every aspect. This is the first and last taurus ill ever buy. The main reason i bought it in the first place is a buddy of mine has their copy of the beretta 92 and it is a great gun (must be because its copied after the berreta 92 design) never jams shoots accurate and its only been cleaned twice in over 1,500 rounds. Not that i condone treating anything with such neglect but that really impressed me. That is the only reason i bought the 24/7, I figured that all their firearms would be this good. And their customer service sucks too. The gun was brand new and they said the mags had weak springs and if i sent them in they would gladly rewok them with stiffer springs but the turnaround would be 6 weeks. I told them that this thing has done this the whole time and its only got 250 rounds through it and is only three weeks old, so since it was faulty from the get go they should just send me two new mags with the proper spring tension free of charge, they basically said nice try, the gun has a lifetime warranty and they only repair faulty products not replace them. Im very dissapointed, after taxes and everything I had $355 in this dang thing, I traded it in to the same dealer i bought it from for $250 in-in store credit towards a springfield xd. So basically i just pissed away $100 because their products are GARBAGE!!!! Supposedly the oss is going to socom soldiers, I really pity them because if i had to rely on one of these things to save my a** in a fire fight i would be a nervous wreck. Sorry if i offended any of you taurus die hards but this is mho.


----------



## Merlin45 (Jul 12, 2008)

*On the Taurus*

I own a Taurus PT 24/7 Pro in .45. I initially had a couple of stovepipes, but after a good porting and polishing, NO problems. As with most larger calibers, some of them require special care and feeding. Unless you know what you're doing, I'd recommend a good gunsmith for the port-n-polish. Also tell the gunsmith what round you gonna be using on a regular basis. I owned a Star PD in .45, several years ago. Great gun, also....but I DID have to lower the feed ramp, so it would accept my Silvertips. Overall, the 24/7 is one I'd trust my life with.

"Train like you fight"---Old US Army quote...


----------



## bill5074 (Jun 23, 2008)

Had a 24/7 for about 2 weeks and got so frustrated with FTF and FTE's I also took back and traded it for new Sig Sauer, which I should have bought in the first place. Taurus also told me it would be about 4-6 weeks to fix it. FORGET THAT!!!!!!! I wonder who made the decision for the SOCOM guys. i can assure you they were not the one who have to depend on that weapon for their life. Trash it and get something else.


----------



## undrgrnd (Jul 10, 2008)

This falls into the category of every manufacturer has there defects and when one person has a bad experience they completely doubt every product. i will no deny that the 24/7 in 45acp might be garbage, i do not own one. but i do own a 24/7 pro in 40 s&w this is best damn gun i've found. i've shot glocks and sigs. preferably i would take the sig over all, but as far as price you cannot beat the taurus. i do not care for the way a glock feels in my hand tho they are tried and true. i wouldn't pay 500 for a glock which is what they run in texas. i would gladly go by another taurus product based on my current experience. this may not be the first bad experience, but don't knock down taurus completely. yes there are better handguns out there, but taurus is just as reliable in my eyes.


----------

